# Galaxy nexus shut off/ sleep of death



## zeesh86 (Oct 18, 2011)

This issue is driving me crazy now. I google'd this but it seems there is no solution out there. I tried to see, if there is any patern to it but no. Just shuts off randomly. Though I noticed one weird thing. The last time my phone died on me it was not waking up but it had the notification light blinking. So it was not entirely dead. I tried calling my cell phone, but it dint wake up. Is there any fix to this? 
I am using Codename rom 1.4.0, android version 4.0.3 and francos kernel 3.0.8. 
Thanks for the help in advance and sorry if this question was already answered


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Have you tried a different kernel? Do you over/under volt the kernel? Over/under clock the CPU? Tried flashing another ROM?


----------



## zeesh86 (Oct 18, 2011)

Nope dint try a different kernel/ rom. Just upgrade it on weekends. I also dont under/over volt my device. 
Do you suggest using another rom? I was thinking of trying AOKP and lean kernel. Would it fix it?


----------



## enzoem (Jun 7, 2011)

I was running gummy and the latest IMO kernel and 4.0.4 radios, and was getting a lot of SOD recently the last week or so.... now wiped and went full on stock. No SOD yet. Just one random reboot.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Try Franco's Milestone 2: http://minooch.com/franciscofranco/Galaxy%20Nexus/franco.Kernel-milestone2.zip


----------



## zeesh86 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks will do that tonight


----------



## ewok_bukkake (Mar 12, 2012)

Same problem brah. I was running Codename 1.5.5 and latest codename kernel. I was seeing the same symptoms, system just froze. I was so mad I went back to rooted 402. None of that problem any more. I would suggest trying a different rom and compatible kernel that does not do crazy under-volting in order to get a better battery life. WhataSpaz's suggestion will probably solve your problem.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Try changing your governor as well. The hotplug and related can cause SODs.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

zeesh86 said:


> Nope dint try a different kernel/ rom. Just upgrade it on weekends. I also dont under/over volt my device.
> Do you suggest using another rom? I was thinking of trying AOKP and lean kernel. Would it fix it?


Yes, I've ran that setup without issue. Running AOKP Milestone 4 with faux123's kernel now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I haven't had a sod with Imo's kernel in forever.


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

I had it happen to me for the first time since I've had the phone. About twenty minutes ago I set my phone on my dresser and when I picked it back up it wouldn't wake up. Ended up pulling the battery and rebooting. Seems fine now but it wouldn't even recognize the charger when it was "sleeping".









I'm running newest gummy, IMO's latest stable kernel, and the 404 radios, no overclocking enabled but I do have the voltages lowered a decent amount. Definitely doesn't seem to be a rom specific issue though.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Same thing happened to me; it could be that your gov doesn't like your CPU settings or you undervolted to much. First time it happened to me I panicked and the charger didn't even recognize it was charging good it turned on and from then on lesson learned don't set volts to set on boot .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

hmm, interesting, I had like three of these in one day last week. Running axiom monolith 4.0.4 with whatever kernel comes with it. Stopped doing it on its own tho, I thought the phone was turning itself off. I must've been a victim of the sod

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I think hotplug or hotplugx are more vulnerable to sods anyway. Anyone try interactive or interactivex?


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> I think hotplug or hotplugx are more vulnerable to sods anyway. Anyone try interactive or interactivex?


I've used both of those without issue. I've had trouble with hotplug, both on Franco's and faux123's kernels before, so I avoid it. Nothing against those kernel dev's, as they make great kernels, it's just hotplug doesn't play nice with my phone/set-up.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Ya interactivex and interactive seem more solid for my phone anyway. When I got the random reboot it was on hotplugx.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## truemagic (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank god I found this thread, and it's still fresh and hot (thread started Mar. 20









I thought I'm the ONLY one in this world with GNex having the SoD and touchscreen disabled on lockscreen problem!!

I'm with AOKP (now on b28) all this while (wiped) and tried a dozens of different kernels (franco, imoseyon, Glados etc etc) and of course of different builds (M1, M2, etc etc) but the Sod problems did not seem to resolved anyhow! It always happen to me when I have an urgency to check my phone and get me yelling "Oh no, NOT again!!!!!! (SoD)"

Why can't this annoying major bug being resolved? I'm wondering if I'm (or we're) getting a defect phone?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

truemagic said:


> Thank god I found this thread, and it's still fresh and hot (thread started Mar. 20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CHANGE YOUR GOVERNOR AND OR STOP UNDERVOLTING.


----------



## zeesh86 (Oct 18, 2011)

I moved to AOKP rom with Lean Kernel and haven't had any problems for the past 24 hours now. 
May be the factory reset fixed it, may be something was wrong with the other rom/ kernel not sure what fixed it.


----------



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

Having this same issue on lean kernel and franco's. Tried interactive and interactivex on lean. No dice. Interactive on franco, same deal. I'm a bit annoyed that I can't find a solution.

EDIT: I'm running LiquidSmooth 1.2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I've had it reboot using stock software and custom ROMs with a stock kernel with no changes. I've mostly narrowed it to happening when it can't find a signal or finds one and loses it several times quickly/going back and forth between LTE and CDMA/3g. Device just decides to freak out and reboot. Used to happen at times with the Thunderbolt as well. However, I have not had it happen lately and mainly happened on the older radios (4.0.1 and 4.0.2)


----------



## FIRE AND ICE (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm having the same damn problem with my gsm nexus. Seems to be random to be honest. And changing kernels/roms makes no difference. i just bought my phone last week and it came stock with 4.0.2 and i started getting SOD. really f-ing annoying.


----------



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

FIRE AND ICE said:


> I'm having the same damn problem with my gsm nexus. Seems to be random to be honest. And changing kernels/roms makes no difference. i just bought my phone last week and it came stock with 4.0.2 and i started getting SOD. really f-ing annoying.


Did you get sod on stock? I didn't have it when I was on stock rom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

